# REC- Homemade Hot pockets



## texasgirl (Apr 19, 2005)

This isn't really, really homemade, but, it's not the boxed kind.

2 Tablespoons margarine
2 Tablespoons flour
1/4 Teaspoon salt
Dash pepper
1/2 cup milk
2 cups shredded lunchmeat(Peppered turkey from the deli is good!)
1 1/4 cup shredded sharp cheddar
1 can of Grand Biscuits
2 eggs, slightly beaten, in it's own bowl
3 cups Frosted Flakes, crushed, in large bowl

Heat oven to 375
Mix the meat and cheese together.
Melt butter in medium saucepan, about low/med heat. Stir in flour, salt and pepper until well blended. Add milk at once. Cook 1 minute or until thickened (like thin pancake mix) Remove from heat. Add the meat/cheese mixture.
Roll out each biscuit into about a 5 inch diameter. Scoop approximately 1/4 - 1/3 cup of meat/ cheese mixture onto the center of each biscuit. Fold biscuit over and pinch edges together. Will look like a closed taco. 
Dip into the egg and then the frosted flakes until well coated. Place onto cookie sheet. Bake 20-25 minutes until biscuit dough is cooked and golden.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Apr 20, 2005)

That sounds easy enough and good. Wil have to try that real soon. thanks Texasgirl


----------



## Debbie (Jan 30, 2006)

yummy!  that sounds soo good


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2006)

Neat!

Have you ever made them with out the corn flakes?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 30, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Neat!
> 
> Have you ever made them with out the corn flakes?


 
no, I haven't. I like the sweetness with the pepper on the turkey. It's my boys favorite part too, so, I think he would protest if I did.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2006)

My kid lives on these after school.  I will have to show her how to make them.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh goodie another idea for the boys lunches..Thanks Texas, Ethan and Cade will love these..

kadesma


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 26, 2006)

What can i sub for the frosted flakes? I'm interested in this recipe.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

You could use regular corn flakes. You could probably use just about anything.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 27, 2006)

So cool! I love "copy cat" sorts of recipes. Thanks texasgirl, I'll put this on my list of things to make for DH...he's very familar with Italian calzones but I doubt he's ever had a hot pocket in Europe


----------

